# Schlichte Gamingmaus gesucht



## DerFoehn (18. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Die richtige Tastatur habe mit dem Cherry MX Board 3.0 bereits gefunden. Besonders gut gefällt mir das schlichte Design, denn ich mag es schwarz und eckig, ein gutes Beispiel ist auch mein Case (Define R4 Black Pearl).
Jetzt suche ich noch eine passende Maus, diese sollte natürlich nicht eckig sein  , aber Schlichtheit ist ein besonderes Kriterium bei mir. Am liebsten also schwarz und nicht zu verschnörkelt.
Ich brauche keine Sondertasten. Mausrad und die zwei Maustasten reicht vollkommen. LEDs brauche ich auch nicht und sollten, falls vorhanden, abschaltbar sein.
Ob LED-Sensor oder Laser-Sensor ist mir insoweit egal, wie ich mir die richtige Maus empfiehlt im Hinblick auf die Lift-off-Distance. 
Der Preis sollte bestenfalls um bzw. unter 80€ liegen, etwas sparen muss ich sowieso noch. 

Ausgeguckt habe ich mir bereit die Roccat Kone Pure bzw. XTD. Nur welche davon? Laser oder LED-Seonsor?

Ich freue mich auf Empfehlungen und Beratung.

DerFoehn


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2015)

Wie ist dein Grifftyp und wie gross sind deine Hände?


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2015)

Zowie


----------



## DerFoehn (18. April 2015)

Die größten Hände hab ich nicht. Habe zur Zeit eine Logitech M500. Die passt ganz gut.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2015)

Klein ist die M500 aber auch nicht.
Geh am besten mal in den MM und probier ein paar Mäuse aus.
Die XTD ist fühlbar grösser als die Kone Pure.
Logitechs G502 ist ähnlich lang wie die XTD, dafür schmaler.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. April 2015)

Die XTD hat ein Freund von mir. Ich glaube da sollte ich mal Probe Griffeln gehen.
Etwas kleiner, als die M500 wäre aber nicht schlimm, die passt zwar gut, aber eine kleinere Maus wäre prinzipiell nicht schlimm. Ich habe halt nicht die größten Hände.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2015)

Dann nimm ruhig mal die XTD in die Hand, die ist schon relativ gross.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. April 2015)

Alle Mausempfehlungen sind subjektiv. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich einige Mäuse hier gehabt und immer wieder umgetauscht bis hin zur Kone XTD - und ich bin zufrieden... Maximal-Gewicht drin und alles ist wie gewünscht... ist aber wie gesagt rein subjektiv...

Einzig die dazugehörigen XL Mousepads sind Müll... da lieber zu etwas anderem greifen... sie fransen schnell aus bzw. der Rand wird schnell unschön...


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Gut, dass es ein Widerrufsrecht gibt. Ich werde es dann njt der XTD probieren, vielleicht kann ich aber vorher auch nochmal eine in die Hand nehmen.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch zu wissen, ob LED oder Laser und welches Mauspad?

Ich mag bei Mauspads, wenn sie nicht besonders hoch/dick sind, falls das hilft.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall vorher nochmal in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Dann schon mal danke bis hierher.
Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen? Ich will mich auf keinen Hersteller/keine Maus beschränken.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Wie gesagt Logitech G502 oder G402, sind zwar nicht schlicht, aber das ist ne XTD auch nicht unbedingt.
Zowie gibt es leider nie in nem MM oder Saturn.


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Die XTD hat gegenüber den Logitech Mäusen aber kein so auffällig geformtes Gehäuse. Und zum Glück lassen sich die LEDs ausschalten.
Ich denke dann geht der Trend definitiv Richtung XTD, wenn die Ergonomie passt.

Aber ob Laser oder LED wäre echt noch gut zu wissen. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist beim Laser Sensor die Lift-Off-Distance viel kleiner, also eher Laser oder?


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. April 2015)

Über Laser oder optisch darüber streiten die Geister... hier mehr dazu...


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Ob Laser oder LED geht oft mit persönlichen Präferenzen einher. 
Ich komme mit beiden klar, wobei ich LED etwas genauer bei feinen Bewegungen finde, was aber auch Einbildung sein kann.


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Kann man bei dem LED Sensor auch die Lift-off-Distance einstellen? Die sollte schon sehr gering sein, weil ich mir relativ wenig DPI arbeite, und die Maus dehalb schon mal öfter anheben muss, da sollte dann der Zeiger nicht verspringen.

Edit: Habe mir mal den Link angeschaut. Ich tendiere klar zum Laser Sensor.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Die kannst du bei der XTD einstellen.


----------



## vvoll3 (19. April 2015)

Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Über Laser oder optisch darüber streiten die Geister... hier mehr dazu...



Nur kam dieser Artikel vor PMW3310, S3988 und PMW3366 wodurch einiges(z.B.  Aussagen über die LOD) nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Und was genau hat sich da geändert?


----------



## vvoll3 (19. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Und was genau hat sich da geändert?



Das die Vorteile von beiden Beleuchtungsmethoden in 3310 und 3988 vereint sind, also niedrige LOD und niedrige "Variance".


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Also ist welche von den beiden jetzt die erste Wahl? Laser oder LED?


----------



## ich111 (19. April 2015)

Diese optischen Sensoren können jetzt auch die Lift Of Distanz einstellen und auch alle DPI Werte in 50er Schritten sind nativ.

Also klar LED


----------



## DerFoehn (19. April 2015)

Wenn die LoD dann dem Laser Sensor in nichts mehr nachsteht, bestelle ich mjr die XTD Optical, wenn dann da nichts weiter gegen spricht.


----------



## HawkGT (22. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wenn die LoD dann dem Laser Sensor in nichts mehr nachsteht, bestelle ich mjr die XTD Optical, wenn dann da nichts weiter gegen spricht.



Wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte, wenn sie dir optisch und von der Ergonomie her gefällt. Technisch ist sie jedenfalls ziemlich gut, auch wenn nicht mehr ganz aktuell.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. April 2015)

Super. Dann muss ich nur noch das Geld zusammen haben.


----------



## HawkGT (22. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Super. Dann muss ich nur noch das Geld zusammen haben.



Ich habe eben nochmal deinen ersten Post durchgelesen und festgestellt, dass du Wert auf ein schlichtes schwarzes Design legst. Übrigens genau wie in meinem Fall. Ich würde dir daher die Zowie Modelle FK1 und EC1-A empfehlen. Die sind beide schlicht designt und haben den aktuell besten optischen Sensor verbaut, den es gibt. Dazu haben sie widerstandsfähigere Schalter, d.h. du musst etwas stärker drücken, um einen Klick zu erzeugen. Das verhindert versehentliches Klicken, was bei Roccat Mäusen zu leicht passieren kann. Jeder, der eine hat kann das bestätigen. Bin mir sicher, dass du, wenn du eine der beiden Modelle hast, alle anderen Mäuse verfluchen wirst.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Der beste derzeitige Sensor sitzt in der Logitech G502.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. April 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir die Kone von den allen immer noch am besten. 
Was mir bei den Zowie Mäusen etwas fehlt sind Knöpfe, um die DPI Rate im Betrieb zu verändern. Das hätte ich ganz gerne. 
Die Logitech passt auch gut ins Budget, aber schlicht ist echt was anderes.


----------



## HawkGT (22. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der beste derzeitige Sensor sitzt in der Logitech G502.



Ich sagte der beste optische Sensor. Und das meinst du doch nicht etwa wegen dem 12.000 DPI Marketing-Witz, mit dem pubertierende Möchtegern Pro-Gamer angelockt werden sollen?  Dazu ist es ein Laser-Sensor, der viel zu empfindlich auf Uneben- und Unreinheiten reagiert. Bei kleinen Fusseln, Haaren oder Hautschuppen, die auf einem Stoff-Mauspad den perfekten Halt finden, kommt ein Laser-Sensor schon ins Schwitzen und wird unpräzise.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

1. Es ist ein LED Sensor.
2. Laser ist auch optisch.
3. Geht es nicht um die 12000dpi.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. April 2015)

Also wie es aussieht, bleibt die Kone XTD Optical mein Favourit.
Ich mag (rein optisch) die Form, keine Schnörkel, das gefällt mir. Und wenn die LEDs aus sind, ist sie auch nicht so auffallend. Und wenn man dann noch die LoD einstellen kann, ist sie dem Laser Sensor der "normalen" XTD überlegen.

Die Zowie Mäuse scheinen auch nicht schlecht zu sein, aber die DPI Tasten an der XTD finde ich persönlich sehr praktisch, so kann man im Spiel mal eben die Geschwindigkeit anpassen.

Sonst vielleicht noch Alternativen? WIe gesagt, ich will nichts Ausschließen, was ich noch nicht kenne. 

Edit: Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es mir die EC1-A etwas angetan hat. Die würde perfekt zur Cherry passen vom Design. Wie sieht es bei der aus mit dem Sensor? Lift-off-Distance, Präszision etc.?
Das einzige, was mich stört ist die DPI Anzeige. Das Mausrad leuchtet in verschiedenen Farben. Sowas möchte ich eigentlich nicht haben... Ich denke, es bleibt deshalb bei der Kone.


----------



## B4C4RD! (22. April 2015)

Wie waere 's denn mal mit ner SteelSeries?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2015)

HawkGT schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nochmal deinen ersten Post durchgelesen und festgestellt, dass du Wert auf ein schlichtes schwarzes Design legst. Übrigens genau wie in meinem Fall. Ich würde dir daher die Zowie Modelle FK1 und EC1-A empfehlen. Die sind beide schlicht designt und haben den aktuell besten optischen Sensor verbaut, den es gibt. Dazu haben sie widerstandsfähigere Schalter, d.h. du musst etwas stärker drücken, um einen Klick zu erzeugen. Das verhindert versehentliches Klicken, was bei Roccat Mäusen zu leicht passieren kann. Jeder, der eine hat kann das bestätigen. Bin mir sicher, dass du, wenn du eine der beiden Modelle hast, alle anderen Mäuse verfluchen wirst.


Ich kann es nicht bestätigen....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Also wie es aussieht, bleibt die Kone XTD Optical mein Favourit.
> Ich mag (rein optisch) die Form, keine Schnörkel, das gefällt mir. Und wenn die LEDs aus sind, ist sie auch nicht so auffallend. Und wenn man dann noch die LoD einstellen kann, ist sie dem Laser Sensor der "normalen" XTD überlegen.
> 
> Die Zowie Mäuse scheinen auch nicht schlecht zu sein, aber die DPI Tasten an der XTD finde ich persönlich sehr praktisch, so kann man im Spiel mal eben die Geschwindigkeit anpassen.
> ...


Ich kann die Kone XTD optical nur empfehlen


----------



## DerFoehn (23. April 2015)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Wie waere 's denn mal mit ner SteelSeries?


Konkrete Vorschläge?

@evga: das hört sich gut an. Dann bleibt sie mein Favorit.


----------



## interpo21 (23. April 2015)

Zowie FK1
SteelSeries Seinsei oder Rival

Hatte auch die Kone XTD und bin auf die Zowie umgestiegen und habe den Wechsel nie bereut.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. April 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt stören mich die knallgelben Akzente an der Zowie. Das mag sich kleinloch anhören, aber das wäre bei meinem restlichen, sehr schlichten Equipment, echt ein Stilbruch.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. April 2015)

Es scheint bald eine Neue Maus von Zowie zu geben, und so wie ich das sehe/verstanden habe ohne LEDmausrad, Die Form muss halt nur stimmig sein 

Zowie ZA (Zowie ZA beim Gehäusekönig)

Grüße

edit: ok, Vorschlag "zurückgezogen" CB schreibt was von LED ja nach dpi, bei Käseking stand was von "keine störenden LEDs..heißt wohl abwarten ggf.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. April 2015)

Wieso müssen denn solche Mäuse immer blinken, glitzern oder einfach nur auffällig aussehen. Ich brauche eine ergonomische, schlichte und präzise Maus. 
Die Roccat Kone XTD Optical bleibt also wie oben schon geschrieben weiterhin mein Favorit. Da kann man die LEDs ausschalten und dann sieht sie schlicht und elegant aus.


----------



## vvoll3 (23. April 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: ok, Vorschlag "zurückgezogen" CB schreibt was von LED ja nach dpi, bei Käseking stand was von "keine störenden LEDs..heißt wohl abwarten ggf.



Die LED ist auf der Unterseite wie bei AM/FK, wo ja auch die PCB´s herkommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. April 2015)

Tt eSports Mouse Theron günstig kaufen


----------



## DerFoehn (24. April 2015)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Aber ich werde jetzt erstmal die XTD Optical nehmen und schauen, ob ich zufrieden bin.


----------



## Torianator (24. April 2015)

Zowie wurde ja schon oft genug genannt- Mionix Avior/Naos 7000 wenn es schlicht, aber edel sein soll. Ob die Höhe für dich dann passt ist ne andere Sache. beide sind relativ flach, der vollständige Umstieg von einer Deathadder (glaube verhältnismäßig flacher als G500) auf die Naos hat bei mir schon einige Tage gedauert, bin nach 1 Jahr immernoch sehr zufrieden, das Material fühlt sich immernoch genial und neuwertig an, obwohl ich auch oft schwitzige Hände hab  

Mit der XTD Optical wirst du vermutlich auch nichts falsch machen, von den Maßen her sollte es der G500 ähneln.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. April 2015)

Die sehen echt sehr flach aus. Gewöhnung ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, aber meine aktuelle Maus (Logitech M510) ist auch relativ "bauchig". Die Roccat sieht von der Form eher passend aus für meine Hände. Aber die beiden Mionix Mäuse merke ich mir mal, falls die XTD Optical ein Reinfall sein sollte, danke. 

Edit: Die Naos habe ich mir grade mal genauer angeschaut. Das Design und die Form sehen, trotz der flacheren Bauweise, echt gut aus.
Ich werde mir mal noch einige Tests durchlesen.

Wie sieht es da aus mit den LEDs, sind die abstellbar? Wie ist die LoD und lassen sich die DPI in feinen Stufen anpassen?


----------



## Torianator (24. April 2015)

Die Software lässt dich alles anpassen was man an Mäusen anpassen kann  außerdem läuft sie nicht permanent, also einstellen, speichern, exit, fertig.   Besonders nett find ich das Surface Quality Analyzer Tool das eben die Trackingquali mit dem jeweiligen Pad berechnet. 70%, ursprünglich 80% habe ich mit der Roccat Taito. 70% Goliathus Re-Fragged Speed. 60-70% Qck. 60% Asus Rog GM-50. 50% mit der 2013er Version von Goliathus Speed & Control. 30% eBay Pad. 100% aufm Tisch 
Hier hab ich mal Screens von meinen Einstellungen gemacht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens überlege ich über den Kauf des Asus Rog Gladius nach, informiert habe ich mich darüber noch nicht wirklich, ist aber eben auch nicht nötig mit meiner Naos  Nichts extrem detailreiches, eben nur eins, zwei reviews und das aussehen, das an einen Mittelding aus Intelli 3.0 und Deathadder erinnert und gerade deshalb für mich interessant ist. Vielleicht auch etwas für dich.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. April 2015)

Das sieht super aus. Ich glaube, die versuche ich dann noch vor der roccat  zumal sie günstiger ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Die sehen echt sehr flach aus. Gewöhnung ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, aber meine aktuelle Maus (Logitech M510) ist auch relativ "bauchig". Die Roccat sieht von der Form eher passend aus für meine Hände. Aber die beiden Mionix Mäuse merke ich mir mal, falls die XTD Optical ein Reinfall sein sollte, danke.
> 
> Edit: Die Naos habe ich mir grade mal genauer angeschaut. Das Design und die Form sehen, trotz der flacheren Bauweise, echt gut aus.
> Ich werde mir mal noch einige Tests durchlesen.
> ...



Habe die XTD und die Naos gerade direkt nebeneinander liegen und die die XTD ist ganzes Stück höher.
Die XTD ist im oberen Bereich auch breiter.

Mir gefällt aber bei der XTD die Position der Daumentasten wesentlich besser.
Im Prinzip kann ich nur eine Daumentaste bei Naos sinnvoll nutzen, da die für mich zu weit vorne sitzen.

Was bei der XTD aber wesentlich besser ist, ist der Druckpunkt der mittleren Maustaste.
Wenn ich das Mausrad benutze, löse ich die Taste bei Naos ab und zu aus.
Bei XTD habe ich da keine Probleme, auch sind die Klickgeräusche der XTD leiser.

Dafür kann man die dpi der Naos viel feiner einstellen und du kannst alle Finger relativ gut ablegen.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. April 2015)

Ohje, keine leichte Entscheidung.
Also Daumentasten sind mir Wurst, habe ich noch nie benutzt, also das wäre mir egal. Der Druckpunkt des Mausrads ist dann schon eher ein Argument für die XTD. Aber die dpi fein einstellen zu können, wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Menno, echt schwer, sich da zu entscheiden....


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

Ich weiss bei der XTD Optical leider nicht mehr wie fein man die einstellen kann.
Bei der normalen XTD gehen halt nur 200dpi Schritte.

Edit:
Laut Test sind es 50dpi, also wie bei der Naos.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. April 2015)

Dann steht die Naos der Roccat also nur beim Mausrad nach? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was die richtige Entscheidung ist....


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2015)

Dann auf in den nächsten MM und die XTD in die Hand genommen.


----------



## denzi24 (25. April 2015)

Ich würde die die Steel Series Sensei empfehlen. Die ist ziemlich schlicht.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. April 2015)

Die Roccat habe ich gestern bei einem Kumpel in die Hand genommen, der hat die mit Laser Sensor. Prinzipiell fand ich sie durchaus gemütlich, ich denke, das ist die Hauptsache. Alles andere ist Gewöhnung.


----------



## Torianator (25. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Dann steht die Naos der Roccat also nur beim Mausrad nach? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was die richtige Entscheidung ist....



Keineswegs, ich habe noch nie versehentlich das Mausrad auslösen können  
Ich habe gerade mal rumprobiert,  ich brauche schon den doppelten Druck wie als beim links-rechtsklick um die mittlere Maustaste überhaupt auslösen zu können. Beim drehen des Mausrades arbeite ich relativ drucklos, funktioniert problemfrei. Es kommt eher vor, dass ich die rechte Maustaste versehentlich unter Anspannung auslöse, das ist aber auch sehr selten.. ich bin wirklich kleinkariert was Mäuse angeht 
Der Weg bis zum klicken der Maus ist z.b. länger wie als bei einer Deathadder, abgesehen vom Mausrad ist jede Taste auch hörbar lauter, aber eher angenehm als störend. Tracking und Präzision ist Top, auch keine Aussetzer, da dürfte es kaum gleichwertige und sehr wenige bessere geben. (Roccat Savu gefiel mir in Sachen Tracking einen Tick besser, die Savu tickt aber bei zu schnellen Bewegungen aus.) Ich benutze die Maus mit einer Mischung aus Palm und Claw-Grip. In dieser Halteposition erreicht mein Daumen etwa mittig die Maustaste 4 und locker noch die Maustaste 5, passt mir also gut. Es könnte vorkommen das der kleine Finger mal das Mauspad berührt. Die Maus ist relativ leicht, mit trockenen Händen könnte es beim anheben&repositionieren am Anfang abrutschen. Was für mich als einziger Wechselgrund für die Maus überhaupt in Frage käme ist dessen Form; Das manövrieren/aimen nach links fühlt sich dadurch anders an wie das aimen nach rechts, ist wahrscheinlich Einbildung und/oder könnte auch an mir liegen  ich bereue den Kauf der Naos keineswegs  Meine nächste Maus soll dann aber doch wieder eine herkömmlichere Form haben  Die bekannten Hersteller können sich in Sachen Qualität von Mionix ne Scheibe abschneiden. klare Empfehlung 

achja, ein Negativpunkt ist die LED der Maus, bei einigen Farben..gold/orange/hellgrün etc. schimmert/scheint etwas von/in rot durch, das beim hinsehen und auch beim blinzeln stört. Kann es nicht genau beschreiben, dich wird es vermutlich bei alles off eh nicht stören, wollte es aber der vollständigkeitshalber nennen.  Viele Farben sind davon aber auch nicht betroffen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. April 2015)

Kone 😉


----------



## DerFoehn (25. April 2015)

Ich musste mich jetzt einfach entscheiden und da ich die Kone XTD schon mal in der Hand hatte, habe ich mich für diese entschieden. Sollte ich damit wirklich nicht zufrieden sein, wäre die Naos 7000 die nächste Anlaufstelle.
Ich bedanke mich für die Beratung, ich denke, die XTD Optical ist eine gute Wahl. Gott sei Dank bügelt die Software die bauartbedingten Probleme, wie die hohe LoD, wieder aus.


----------



## Torianator (25. April 2015)

Sehr schön, dann meld dich mal bald wieder mit nem Feedback


----------



## DerFoehn (26. April 2015)

Klar, mache ich. Ich muss erst das geld zusammen haben. Als Schüler hat man nicht den dicksten Geldbeutel. 

Edit: Hoffentlich liest das jemand, ich will nicht pushen. 
Ich habe heute nochmal etwas gestöbert und bin dabei noch etwas mehr auf die Kone Pure aufmerksam geworden.
Kann mir jemand die genauen Unterschiede zur XTD nennen und ob sie evtl. auch was wäre?

Ich sehe grade, sie ist etwas kleiner, hat keine LED Streifen und keine Gewichtsanpassung. Ist die kleinere Größe evtl. sogar besser für den "Fingerspitzengriff" (also Krallengriff)?


----------



## azzih (29. April 2015)

Wenn du schnell bist machst du damit nix falsch: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
35€ und keine Versandkosten sind schon ganz nett...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. April 2015)

Es sind schon viele Mäuse durch meine Hände gewandert... Roccat Produkte zeichnen sich meiner Erfahrung nach durch ihre äußerst schlechte Verarbeitungsqualität aus. Die waren mit Abstand am schnellsten kaputt oder haben Probleme verursacht. Logitech Mäuse halten dagegen ewig. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich die aktuelle Generation von Logitech und Roccat noch nicht getestet, da ich nämlich derzeit sehr gerne die Steelseries Sensei nutze. Funktioniert super, hat durchdachte und sehr praktische Features und erfüllt auch dein Kriterium des schlichten Aussehens (was auch mir wichtig ist). Noch schlichter ist deren RAW Variante


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es kam alles anders, als ich geplant hatte. und zwar habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Kumpel gar nicht die XTD, sondern die Pure besitzt. Und weil sie mir sehr gut gefiel (habe sie einige Zeit genutzt bei ihm), habe ich mich für eben diese entschieden.
Heute ist sie angekommen. Von der Ergonomie und der Präzision her bin ich echt zufrieden. Einzig eine Sache trübt den Gesamteindruck. Die DPI Tasten unterhalb des Mausrads sitzen nicht besonders fest und haben etwas Spiel.
Das heißt, ich kann die Tasten dazu bringen, dass sich etwas 1mm bewegen und dabei etwas klappern, ohne dass ich sie betätige.
Naja, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf Zurückschicken, würdet ihr mir raten sie tauschen zu lassen?

Grüße


----------



## -Kerby- (30. April 2015)

Kann ich dir sagen, sobald meine am Samstag da ist. Sollte es nämlich bei mir nicht sein, scheint
es bei dir einen "Schaden" zu geben.


----------



## Keinem (30. April 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen, sobald meine am Samstag da ist. Sollte es nämlich bei mir nicht sein, scheint
> es bei dir einen "Schaden" zu geben.



Also die seines Kumpels hat keinen "Schaden". Nur ist die Frage, ob das Austauschprodukt besser ist  .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es kam alles anders, als ich geplant hatte. und zwar habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Kumpel gar nicht die XTD, sondern die Pure besitzt. Und weil sie mir sehr gut gefiel (habe sie einige Zeit genutzt bei ihm), habe ich mich für eben diese entschieden.
> Heute ist sie angekommen. Von der Ergonomie und der Präzision her bin ich echt zufrieden. Einzig eine Sache trübt den Gesamteindruck. Die DPI Tasten unterhalb des Mausrads sitzen nicht besonders fest und haben etwas Spiel.
> ...


Bei mir sitzt alles dufte...ich hab ja aber auch die Kone xtd


----------



## Keinem (30. April 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt alles dufte...ich hab ja aber auch die Kone xtd



Von der Art sind die Tasten aber gleich  .


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen, sobald meine am Samstag da ist. Sollte es nämlich bei mir nicht sein, scheint
> es bei dir einen "Schaden" zu geben.



Das wäre nett, wenn dich dann hier nochmal melden würdest. 

Ich habe bei Amazon ja 30 Tage, in denen ich die Maus zurückschicken kann. Bis dahin sollte ich hier bestimmt erfahren haben, ob das so gehört oder nicht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. April 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Einzig eine Sache trübt den Gesamteindruck. Die DPI Tasten unterhalb des Mausrads sitzen nicht besonders fest und haben etwas Spiel.
> Das heißt, ich kann die Tasten dazu bringen, dass sich etwas 1mm bewegen und dabei etwas klappern, ohne dass ich sie betätige.


Tjoa, Roccat und die Verarbeitungsqualität...
Warum fragst du UNS, ob DU sie zurückschicken sollst oder nicht? Entweder findest DU diese Tasten so schlimm, dass du sie zurückschickst oder eben nicht. Wenn du sie zurückschickst, wäre nur die Frage, ob du es nochmal darauf ankommen lässt


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2015)

Die Frage sollte mir eigentlich mehr dabei helfen zu beantworten, ob jemand, der auch diese Maus hat, auch so lockere Tasten hat, sprich, ob der Zustand normal ist.
Großartig stören tut es mich eigentlich nicht, weil ich die DPI Tasten selten nutzen werde. Und beim Drücken selbst merkt man das kaum.

Allerdings warte ich mal ab, was Kerby berichtet. Sollten da die Tasten fest sitzen, würde ich über Umtausch nachdenken.


----------



## -Kerby- (30. April 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Tjoa, Roccat und die Verarbeitungsqualität...
> Warum fragst du UNS, ob DU sie zurückschicken sollst oder nicht? Entweder findest DU diese Tasten so schlimm, dass du sie zurückschickst oder eben nicht. Wenn du sie zurückschickst, wäre nur die Frage, ob du es nochmal darauf ankommen lässt



Hmm, deine Erfahrungen sprechen selbstverständlich für Dich, aber die Mehrzahl an Informationen, die ich bisher über Roccat sammeln konnte, klangen positiv,
sowie in Bezug auf Support sowie Qualität.
Bei Logitech zB kannste den Support in die Tonne werfen, gibt es keinen mehr.

Meld mich, sobald sie da ist. Per Amazon Prime kommt sie garantiert am Samstag (in Weiss) an.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt den gesamten Nachmittag mit der Maus gearbeitet. Positiv ist definitiv der Sensor und der Treiber. Allerdings habe ich zunehmend schmerzen im Handgelenk bekommen. Ich kann mir aber nicht erklären wieso, denn eigentlich fand ich sie sehr ergonomisch. Ich hoffe, das ist nur Gewöhmungssache.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. April 2015)

Nimm die xtd optical 😉


----------



## DerFoehn (30. April 2015)

Ist die Frage ob größer gleich besser ist, die Form ist ja identisch. 

Edit: Ich werde mir nächste Woche noch eine XTD Zusätzlich bestellen und dann mal testen, ob ich mit der Größe besser zurecht komme und ich dann keine Probleme mehr mit dem Handgelenk habe.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Wenn du Schmerzen hast, dann stimmt was mit der Form nicht. 
Entweder zu klein oder zu gross, auf jeden Fall nicht passend.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Mai 2015)

Ich denke, dass sie dann zu klein ist. Meine M510 ist etwas bauchiger bzw höher und subjektiv etwas breiter.
Vielleicht passt die XTD dann besser.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Sollte sie, ich hatte bei der Kone pure auch Schmerzen in der Hand und bei der XTD keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Mai 2015)

Morgen fahre ich mal in die nächstgelegene Stadt (Dortmund) und durchforste die Läden nach Mäusen. Vielleicht haben sie ja eine XTD da. Ansonsten bestelle ich nächste Woche einfach eine und vergleiche.


----------



## Torianator (1. Mai 2015)

Wenns dir auf die Ergonomie ankommt kann dir da nochmal die Naos ans Herz legen, in Sachen Ergonomie wirst du da bei Roccat und Logitech vergeblich vergleichbares suchen.
In Sachen Ergonomie wurde von den Käufern, Reviewern immer ähnliches berichtet; Neben der gelobten Softtouch Oberfläche, nämlich das die Maus wie angegossen sitzt.
Ich war da skeptisch, musste aber einsehen, es ist wirklich so!


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube aber, dass mich bei der Naos die Ablage für Ringfinger und kleinen Finger stören wird, weil ich die Maus mit dem Krallengriff halte, ohne die Finger abzulegen. Und die Mionix Mäuse sind sehr flach.
Aber vielleicht finde ich ja morgen auch Mionix Mäuse im Laden. Mal sehen, was sich da für neue Welten auftun.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Torianator schrieb:


> Wenns dir auf die Ergonomie ankommt kann dir da nochmal die Naos ans Herz legen, in Sachen Ergonomie wirst du da bei Roccat und Logitech vergeblich vergleichbares suchen.



Dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen.
Die Ergonomie ist stark abhängig von der Hand des jeweiligen Benutzers.
Wenn ich meine Hand auf die Naos lege, ist die vordere Daumentaste praktisch nicht nutzbar.
Ebenso liegen mein Ring-und kleiner Finger teilweise auf dem Mauspad auf.
Im direkten Vergleich, würde ich die XTD als ergonomischer für meine Hand einstufen.
Beides bezogen auf Palmgrip.


----------



## Torianator (1. Mai 2015)

Glaub nicht das die Auswahl in den Länden hier mehr als Roccat, Logitech, Razer, Steelseries, Speedlink/Trust/Rapoo umfasst, aber viel Glück   Mit der XTD wirst du ja wie gesagt auch nichts falsch machen.
Ich glaube auch nicht das die Naos als Clawgripper Probleme bereiten würde, ich halte die Maus selbst in einer Mischung aus Palm und Claw, tendiere aber auch ab und zu mehr in die eine, mal in die andere Richtung ohne wirkliche Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. Eventuell interessiert dich das ja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9_CTX5rTdk
In jedem Falle kannst du mit keiner der beiden Mäuse was falsch machen, vielleicht entscheidest du dich ja auch für was ganz anderes wenn du schonmal Probegreifen bist


----------



## -Kerby- (2. Mai 2015)

Die Kone Pure gefällt mir sehr in Weiß 
Ich finde sie richtig gut, fühlt sich gut in der Hand an und Dreck kriegt man sehr leicht weg.
Betätigung und Bedienung funktioniert. Das TCU hab ich angewendet und hat bei mir wirklich geholfen.
Gibt bisher nichts zu beanstanden, außer, dass das Kabel (weil es so verpackt wurde) nicht schön locker ist,
sondern geknickt an den Stellen, wo es gewickelt wurde und relativ stramm ist.
Vermute mal, dass es mit der Zeit etwas lockerer wird (hoffentlich), oder ihr habt Tipps für mich 

Die Plus-Minus Tasten wackeln bei mir keineswegs, oder wie hast du es gemeint?
Auf jedenfall klappert nix, wenn ich die ganze Maus in der Luft schüttel.

Aktiviert ist zusätzlich die "Extra low" Lift of Distance. Es scheint aber, dass die DPI dann
deutlich erhöht werden muss, um den gleichen Speed bei Default zu kriegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (2. Mai 2015)

Hab auch die kone pure und bin top zufrieden!


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Mai 2015)

Danke Kerby, dass du dich nochmal gemeldet hast. Die Tasten sitzen, was den Druckpunkt angeht, fest. Nur kann ich sie, ohne sie zu betätigen, relativ weit zu den Seiten und nach oben und unten bewegen. beim Schütteln klappert nichts.

Aber das kleine Verarbeitungsproblem ist nun wohl das geringste Problem, denn mit der Ergonomie komme ich nicht zurecht. Ich habe sie jetzt grade wieder keine ganze Stunde in Gebrauch und ich bekomme schon nach kurze Zeit ein unangenehmes Ziehen bzw. einen leichten Schmerz im Handgelenk. Ganz genau herleiten kann ich jedoch nicht, wieso ich Schmerzen im Handgelenk bekomme. Jedoch kann ich sagen, dass meine vorherige Maus symmetrisch aufgebaut war. 
Die Kone Pure liegt zwar recht gemütlich in der Hand, weshalb ein ergonomisches Rechtshänderdesign nicht schlecht für mich wäre, allerdings stört es mich, dass sie nach rechts flacher wird bzw. schräg abfällt.
Möglicherweise kann ich damit auch die Schmerzen erklären, denn meine Hand hat dadurch eine Schräglage, die ich bei der M510 nicht habe, da die rechte Maustaste da auf gleicher Höhe ist, wie die linke.

Ich habe heute in Dortmund eine XTD in der hand gehabt. Prinzipiell liegt diese besser in der Hand, allerdings ist meine Hand dann zu klein, um das Mausrad komfortabel zu bedienen.  Außerdem hat diese die gleiche Form und fällt daher auch nach rechts ab.

Ich brauche also wie es aussieht eine Maus, welche nach rechts hin nicht flacher wird. Es darf aber ruhig eine Rechtshändermaus sein.
Die Mionix Naos hatten sie leider nicht da, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Mulden für Ring- und kleinen Finger beim Clawgrip stören könnten.

Grüße

Edit: Ich glaube ich sollte mich von meinen optischen Ansprüchen etwas lösen. Die Zowie FK2 scheint symmetrisch aufgebaut zu sein. Vielleicht wäre die ja was.


----------



## -Kerby- (2. Mai 2015)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren 

Die Plus-Minus Tasten kann ich auch, ohne sie zu betätigen, leicht bewegen,
aber das ist keineswegs extrem und rein aus konstruktiver Sicht besser, da die Spiel braucht 
Für die Kleinigkeit eine Passung der Achse mit niedrigen Toleranzen, würden die Kosten nur dafür
erheblich steigern, vermute ich. Aber möglicherweise ist es ja bei dir doch extremer, als
bei mir, weil ich es überhaupt nicht merke bzw. gemerkt habe ^^

Viel Erfolg beim Weitersuchen!


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Mai 2015)

Ist auch überhaupt nicht tragisch, die Tasten würde ich eh so gut wie nie nutzen, wenn man seine perfekte DPI Einstellung gefunden hat.
Das ist jetzt allerdings sowieso egal, die Kone geht definitv zurück, denn ich denke nicht, dass Schmerzen etwas mit Gewöhnung zu tun haben.


----------



## -Kerby- (2. Mai 2015)

Ne, auf keinen Fall. Hab zwar von sowas noch nie gehört, aber kann ja sein. Da ich einen extremen Clawgrip habe, ist die Form einer Maus bei mir relativ
unwichtig, da ich mich der schnell anpassen kann, außer sie ist zu groß.
Wie du ja schon gut erkannt hast, kannst du dir ja mal die Zowie anschauen. Ist vil kein optisches Schmuckstück, aber muss auch nicht immer mega gut aussehen,
besonders nicht, wenn man Schmerzen erleidet. Kommt nur auf die praktischen Funktionen an.


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Mai 2015)

Ich denke, dass es echt daran liegt, dass die Maus nach rechts flacher wird. Im Vergleich zu meiner geraden Logitech ist so nämlich das Handgelenk leicht verdreht. Das scheint schon zu reichen, um nach kurzer dauer für ein unangenehmes Ziehen zu sorgen.
Ich werde aber im Rahmen des Fernabsatzrechtes die Pure noch etwas da behalten und weiter testen, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Mai 2015)

Tt eSports Mouse Theron günstig kaufen


----------



## Torianator (2. Mai 2015)

Hm, wenn dich die Naos immernoch anspricht du aber wie oben erwähnt Bedenken hast wegen dem Clawgrip (..wie gesagt habe ich damit keinerlei Probleme) bietet sich immernoch die Avior 7000 an, hat (aber) dann noch 2 zusätzliche Seitentasten rechts. (hat aber auch die Zowie FK2) Ist halt nicht ganz so einfach das optimale für sich selbst zu finden bei den ganzen Mäusen 

_edit: Haha der evga immer mit der Theron _


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Mai 2015)

Soll das "aber" auf negative Auswirkungen wegen der zwei zusätzlichen Tasten hinweisen? Ich würde es dann zunächst mit der Zowi FK2 probieren, da diese eingangs schon mal empfohlen wurde. Ich hoffe die 2 Tasten an der rechten Seite stören nicht.

Was sagen denn die anderen zu der Zowie FK2? Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen damit?

@evga: Die Tt ist mir doch etwas zu auffällig von der Form her.


----------



## Torianator (2. Mai 2015)

Möglicherweise, ich kann dir das nicht beantworten da ich die Maus nie selbst besaß, aber ich könnte mir das durchaus vorstellen. Eventuell helfen dir ein par Video Reviews weiter, auch zur Zowie.


----------



## apap (3. Mai 2015)

Seit knapp über ner Woche hab ich die hier : Func MS-2 Gaming Mouse, USB (FUNC-MS-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
und werde sie behalten. Die Ergonomie ist spitze dazu ist die Maus auch nicht gerade klein. Nach Propegriffeln im Saturn würde ich sagen ähnliche Form der Roccat XTD, auch in der Größe. Hat zwar nur 4000dpi was aber für mich sogar zu viel ist. Habe nach Aussehen entschieden und die Func ist sehr schlicht und stylisch. Vorallem dank dieser Gummibeschichtung liegt sie fantastisch in der Hand. Ich habe sie der Drakonia black vorgezogen, gerade mal 8 Euro teurer.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Mai 2015)

Maus CoolerMaster CM STORM Alcor 4000DPI optical | Mäuse Kabelgebunden | Mäuse | Eingabegeräte | K&M Computer Shop



Razer Imperator Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Func MS-3Â² USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


https://www.neon24.de/ASUS-ROG-Gladius-Gaming-Mouse



MS-3 - Maus - verkabelt · Alkon PC


----------



## DerFoehn (3. Mai 2015)

@EVGA: Meine Güte, so viele Mäuse kann man ja kaum vergleichen. 

Ich habe jetzt die Zowie FK1/FK2 und die Mionix Avior in der engeren Auswahl. Ich habe mal die Abmessungen miteinander verglichen.

120 x 65 x 41 mm		 M510
128 x 67 x 37 mm		 FK1
124 x 65 x 33 mm		 FK2
125 x 65 x 37 mm		 Avior

Die M510 ist wie gesagt meine aktuelle Maus, Da sie alle vier ein spiegelbildliches Design haben, sind die Formen relativ ähnlich. Die FK2 ist von den Abmessungen her sehr flach und könnte deshalb für Verkrampfugen sorgen, das ist aber nur eine Theorie. Die FK1 gefällt mir von den Abmessungen her ganz gut, genau wie die Avior. Bei der Zowie gefällt mir vor allem das treiberlose Prinzip, alles sehr minimalistisch, wie ich es eigentlich auch mag. Deshlab fällt die FK2 jetzt in meine engste Auswahl. Sollte sich da wiederum herausstellen, dass sie mire nicht gefällt, versuche ich es mit der Avior.

ich merke schon, der Prozess zur perfekten Maus kann dauern, ich hoffe, dass ich die Händler nicht zu sehr mit Retouren quälen muss.


----------



## Torianator (3. Mai 2015)

Ja, die Maße sind da wohl ziemlich identisch^
Plug&Play is auch die Avior, die Software brauchst du eben nur um alles nach deinem Bedarf anzupassen, abzuspeichern danach brauchst du die Software auch nicht mehr  Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht ob du bei der Zowie die LED ausmachen kannst. In jedem Fall viel Erfolg beim zweiten Anlauf


----------



## DerFoehn (3. Mai 2015)

Die FK1 hat keine LEDs, jedenfalls keine, die auf der Oberseite sichtbar wären.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr, welche Maus ich kaufen soll. Ich habe jetzt sowohl die Zowie FK1 da, als auch die Mionix Avior. Aber beide Mäuse haben Punkte, weshalb ich sie beide nicht behalten werde.
bei der Avior gefällt mir insgesamt die Form nicht. Das Scrollrad ist zu weit hinten, das gehäuse vorne zu hoch, sodass ich die Maus nicht perfekt halten kann. Außerdem sind die Schalter sehr leichtgängig, weshalb ich sie oft ungewollt auslöse.
Mit der Zowie bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, ich habe keine Schmerzen mehr, weil sie mir von der Form ganz gut passt und die Schalter sind sehr präzise. ABER: Das Mausrad macht Probleme, denn ich habe zwischendurch einfach einen Rasterpunkt, an dem es nicht scrollt. Es ist aber nicht reproduzierbar, sprich nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle und tritt sporadisch auf. Das nervt und scheint auch kein Einzelfall zu sein (siehe Rezensionen auf Amazon.de).

Langsam gehen mir echt die Alternativen aus. Das waren die letzten Mäuse, die mir gefallen haben....


----------



## HawkGT (8. Mai 2015)

Naja, ich habe das Problem mit dem Scrollrad bei der FK1 nicht. Vielleicht kannst du sie zuerst umtauschen. Ansonsten kann ich dir die Zowie EC1-A, Steelseries Sensei und Rival, Asus RoG Gladius und die Razer Deathadder Chroma empfehlen. Bis auf die Sensei, die übrigens fast die identische Form der FK1/2 hat, sind alle ergonomisch. Die neue Zowie ZA Reihe kannst du dir auch mal ansehen, werde ich auch noch testen.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Die ZA Reihe ist ganz neu oder? Die sehen ziemlich gut aus. Gefällt mir von der Optik her auch besser als die FK1. Da muss ich mal die Abmessungen vergleichen und schauen, welche mir davon am besten passen würde.


----------



## Torianator (8. Mai 2015)

Oh je, mit dem 2ten Anlauf wars dann wohl auch nicht die richtige.. joa, Sensei Raw würde ich jetzt noch in Betracht ziehen, eventuell die CM Storm Alcor (optisch) / Mizar (laser).
Aber vielleicht spricht dich auch die Asus Rog Gladius an, die wird wahrscheinlich meine nächste irgendwann, die Form ist ein Mittelding aus Intelli 3.0 und Deathadder und denke ist deshalb Perfekt für mich.  
Weiterhin viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal die FK1 austauschen lassen, vielleicht ist das Scrollrad ja defekt.

Ich habe übrigens einen Weg gefunden das Problem zumindest einigermaßen zu reproduzieren. Und zwar wenn ich sehr schnell scrolle kommt es vor, dass danach ein Rasterpunkt kommt, ohne dass es scrollt. Also man Scrollt sehr schnell und versucht dann einen Rasterpunkt hoch unter runter zu scrollen und so kommt es manchmal vor, dass er nicht scrollt. Das nervt.


----------



## HawkGT (8. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Die ZA Reihe ist ganz neu oder? Die sehen ziemlich gut aus. Gefällt mir von der Optik her auch besser als die FK1. Da muss ich mal die Abmessungen vergleichen und schauen, welche mir davon am besten passen würde.



Ja, seit letztem Monat bei uns erhältlich.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Oh. Caseking Mitarbeiter? 
Wann kommst du denn dazu, eine ZA zu testen? Die 12 Variante, also die mittlere, sagt mir von den Abmessungen her zu, die 11er geht bestimmt auch (ist ja genau so breit und lang wie die FK1).
Ich frag mich nur, ob sie wegen der Höhe noch für den Clawgrip bzw Fingertipgrip geeignet ist und nicht besser für den Palmgrip.


----------



## HawkGT (8. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal die FK1 austauschen lassen, vielleicht ist das Scrollrad ja defekt.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens einen Weg gefunden das Problem zumindest einigermaßen zu reproduzieren. Und zwar wenn ich sehr schnell scrolle kommt es vor, dass danach ein Rasterpunkt kommt, ohne dass es scrollt. Also man Scrollt sehr schnell und versucht dann einen Rasterpunkt hoch unter runter zu scrollen und so kommt es manchmal vor, dass er nicht scrollt. Das nervt.



Nach deiner Beschreibung zu urteilen, ist das Scrollrad nicht nur vielleicht sondern ganz sicher defekt. Bei mir rastet es etwa jeden halben Zentimeter bemerkbar, aber angenehm ein, was mir sehr präzises Wechseln von Waffen ermöglicht. Auch das Klicken mit dem Scrollrad hat den für mich perfekten Druckpunkt.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich langsam ein Raster nach dem anderen durchgehe scrollt es absolut präzise. Aber wie oben beschrieben kommt es mach schnellem Scrollen vor, dass es ab und zu mal nicht scrollt.


----------



## HawkGT (8. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Oh. Caseking Mitarbeiter?
> Wann kommst du denn dazu, eine ZA zu testen? Die 12 Variante, also die mittlere, sagt mir von den Abmessungen her zu, die 11er geht bestimmt auch (ist ja genau so breit und lang wie die FK1).
> Ich frag mich nur, ob sie wegen der Höhe noch für den Clawgrip bzw Fingertipgrip geeignet ist und nicht besser für den Palmgrip.



Nein, mit "bei uns" meinte ich Europa bzw. Deutschland. Habe mir schon gedacht, dass ich das schlecht formuliert habe. Wäre ich ein Mitarbeiter von einem Unternehmen, das alles was mit Computer zu tun hat, weiterverkauft, hätte ich Sie bestimmt schon getestet.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Haha, falsch verstanden, zur Zeit gibt es die nämlich nur bei Caseking.


----------



## HawkGT (8. Mai 2015)

Nein, bei Amazon z.B. auch schon.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2015)

Echt? Dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die FK1 umtausche oder sie reklamiere und direkt eine ZA probiere.

Efit: Ich hab mkr das Mausrad nochmal genauer angeschaut. Wenn ich es sehr schnell drehe kommt es vor, dass ich sozusagen "in einer Rasterung" raus komme und dann beim nächste "Klick" sozusagen nicht gescrollt wird. Ich kann das wirklich nur sehr Scheer beschreiben, aber auf jeden Fall funktioniert das Mausrad ohne Probleme, wenn ich die Rasterung langsam durchgehe.


----------



## -Kerby- (10. Mai 2015)

So, gebe kurz Rückmeldung...

Muss die Kone Pure nun auch zurückschicken, weil ich genauso Schmerzen an der Hand kriege bei längerer Nutzung.
Mein Daumengelenk wird sehr stark beansprucht, wie es scheint, weil im Vergleich zu meiner alten Maus ich den Daumen etwas weiter oben halten muss,
während bei meiner alten der Daumen sozusagen über dem Pad gleitet und gleichzeitig auf der Maus sitzt.
Diese kleine Erhöhung schmerzt gewaltig, wer hätte es gedacht


----------



## HawkGT (10. Mai 2015)

Tja, beim ersten Probieren lag sie mir wunderbar in der Hand, hab sie aber gleich wegen dem für mich viel zu schwachen Widerstand der beiden Haupttasten und des unpräzise nutzbaren Scrollrades nicht länger behalten wollen.


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Mai 2015)

Ich schicke jetzt definitiv die FK1 zurück. Ich denke ich werde mal eine ZA12 versuchen.

Auch sehr interessant zu sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem die Pure nicht passt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Mir hat die auch nicht gepasst, ne ganze Ecke zu schmal.


----------



## HawkGT (10. Mai 2015)

Bin gespannt, wie du die ZA findest. Bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu testen.


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe mal, dass sie von den Materialien, von der Verarbeitung und den verwendeten Schaltern so ist, wie die FK1. Sprich, dass nur die Form etwas anders ist. Denn dann könnte sie mir gefallen. Voraussetzung natürlich, dass das Mausrad nicht wieder spinnt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2015)

Und 😁


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2015)

Ich bin nun wieder bei 0. habe alle Mäuse zurück geschickt und eben die Zowie ZA12 bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2015)

Noch nicht da?


----------



## HawkGT (19. Mai 2015)

Wie aus seinem Post zu schließen ist, nicht...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Mai 2015)

HawkGT schrieb:


> Wie aus seinem Post zu schließen ist, nicht...


Das stimmt....aber ist ja schon sehr lange her gell [emoji6]


----------



## HawkGT (19. Mai 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das stimmt....aber ist ja schon sehr lange her gell [emoji6]



Sachen gibt's.  Naja, ich hätte mir aber auch nicht so viel Zeit gelassen.


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2015)

Ich musste erst auf das Geld warten und ich war über das Wochenende nicht zu Hause.  Ich denke diese Woche sollte die ZA12 kommen.
Wie die nagelneue Serie wohl ist...? Gibt ja weder Bewertungen, noch Tests.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. Mai 2015)

So, Rückmeldung von mir, die maus ist da.

ich muss sagen, mittlerweile bin ich echt enttäuscht von Zowie. Die FK1 hatte Probleme beim Mausrad und bei der ZA12 ist es nun die rechte Maustaste. Diese macht ein echt unschönes und relativ lautes Kackgeräusch, wenn man sie loslässt. Die Taste
scheint etwas locker zu sitzen und klappert deshalb. Bei einer so teuren Maus kann ich solche Verarbeitungsmängel echt nicht hinnehmen...

Edit: Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden, das Mausrad scheint auch zu funktionieren, wie es soll. Außerdem liegt sie mir gut in der Hand. Zu dem Sensor braucht man glaube ich nichts sagen, der ist spitze.
Ich werde die Maus natürlich umtauschen müssen. ich hoffe sehr, dass es beim Austauschprodukt endlich klappt und dass es dann nicht mit was anderem Probleme gibt. Ich bin nämlich echt genervt langsam...


----------



## Torianator (22. Mai 2015)

hm, welche mäuse sind wir jetzt alle durch? 

falls es dazu kommt, pick mal als nächstes die Asus Rog Gladius raus, bin gespannt


----------



## DerFoehn (22. Mai 2015)

Die Zowie ZA12 finde ich ja super, nur ich will eine 100%ig funktionierende haben. 
Ich habe gestern sofort ein neues Exemplar bestellt, ist heute schon angekommen. Die neue Maus scheint insoweit erstmal okay zu sein. Das Mausrad sitzt etwas lockerer als bei der ersten, aber dafür sitzt die rechte Maustaste fest. 
Ich denke diese werde ich behalten. Aber eine wirklich perfekt verarbeitete Maus scheint es ´heutzutage nicht mehr zu geben...


----------



## Torianator (22. Mai 2015)

Das hört sich ja so an als hättest du eine etwas schlechte Produktion gegen eine weniger schlechte Produktion umgetauscht  aber du hast schon recht, heutzutage findet man nur noch Eintagsfliegen, und das in jedem Bereich, nicht nur Mäuse.. man will eben immer mehr verkaufen, verkaufen, verkaufen, vorallem gerade jetzt wo alles boomt, und müllt den Planeten voll.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. Mai 2015)

Ich bin echt total genervt mittlerweile. Das Mausrad sitzt nicht nur etwas lose, es hat auch genau die gleichen Probleme, wie bei der FK1... Es ist zum Heulen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2015)

Kauf dir die kone xtd optical


----------



## DerFoehn (22. Mai 2015)

Die hatte ich schon bei Saturn in der Hand, die Form passt mir leider nicht. 
Die Form der Zowie ist eigentlich super, passt wie angegossen, auch das Design ist super. Aber bei der Verarbeitung scheint es echte probleme zu geben...


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Mai 2015)

Ich kann dich echt verstehen, ich hab in den vergangen 2 Wochen 6 Mäuse zurückgegeben (5 davon bei amazon) und sorge um mein Kundenkonto gehabt^^
Zowie finde ich geil, aber deren Qualität ist echt ein Glücksspiel! Falsche Spaltmaße aus denen es blendet, lockere Tasten oder Mausräder, Beschichtung die sich Auflöst.

Ob man es glaubt oder nicht am zufridensten bin ich tatsächlich bei Roccat, speziell mit der Kone Pure Optical Black (limitierte amazon mit der bessere technik/sensor der military version). Habe zum Glück kleine Hände, blöd das dir die nicht taugt  Keine der Mäuse war so gut verarbeitet wie die. Mausrad toll, tasten toll alles toll 

XTD Optical hat in vielen Produktionen Probleme mit linker Maustaste (klappert) und mit ner losen Gewichtsklappe
Razer Deathadder Chroma war das Mausrad wabbelig und Synapse ist kacke
Proteus Core...beide Maustaste federn und klappern, Mausrad ist n Witz

Hast du es mal mit ner Steelseries Rival versucht oder der EpicGear Cyclops? Asus Gladius soll auch super sein


----------



## DerFoehn (22. Mai 2015)

Wie schön (oder auch nicht), dass ich nicht der einzige bin...
Her der Steelseries war ich bis jetzt vorsichtig, da geht aus viele Rezensionen auch hervor, dass es des öfteren Probleme mit dem Mausrad gibt...
Eine symmetrische Maus wäre mir am liebsten, die Gladius ist glaube ich ein Rechtshänder Design oder?
Ich finde für so viel Geld kann man echt Qualität erwarten. Bei einer 20€ Maus würde ich sowas ja tolerieren, allerdings hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine einzige Billigmaus mit ähnlichen Problemen....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2015)

Tt eSports Mouse Theron günstig kaufen

Tt eSPORTS Theron Gaming Mouse | Thermaltake | Mäuse | Eingabegeräte | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2015)

Hast die schon mal Probe gegriffen?


----------



## Torianator (22. Mai 2015)

Richtig, die Gladius ist die Kreuzung von Intelli 3.0 + Deathadder. Wenn dir die Deathadder also lag, kannst du es ruhig mal probieren. 
Die SS Sensei Raw würde ich als nächstes probieren, wenn es symmetrisch sein soll.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. Mai 2015)

Die Deathadder hatte ich nie in der Hand, die Theron übrigens such nicht. 
Mittlerweile bin ich am überlegen, ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben will. Gibt es vielleicht was günstigeres, das brauchbar ist?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Mai 2015)

Sharkoon Drakonia USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Torianator (22. Mai 2015)

Sharkoon Fireglider sieht ansprechend aus


----------



## DerFoehn (22. Mai 2015)

Ich lese mir zu den beiden mal Tests durch, danke
Vielleicht haben andere ja noch mehr Vorschläge. 

Edit: Ich habe mir grade mal die G402 angeschaut, die ja mittlerweile mit ~45€ auch recht günstig geworden ist. Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Mai 2015)

Die ist auf jeden Fall deutlich wertiger als die G502


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Mai 2015)

Hast du vielleicht einen Vergleich was die Abmessungen betrifft? Die ZA12 passte mir ja sehr gut.
Also ist die Maus eher für große oder kleine Hände was oder mehr ein Allrounder? Ist sie für den Clawgrip bzw. Fingertipgrip geeignet?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Mai 2015)

Höhe: 136 mm
Breite: 72 mm
Tiefe: 41 mm

Die Logitech G400/500-Mäuse sind vor allem für Palm-Grip designed, den auch ich nutze.

Claw/Tip Mäuse die mir einfallen
EpicGear Anura
Logitech G303
EVGA Torq X5
Steelseries Kana v2
CM Storm Alcor
Mionix Avior 

Hoffe dir gefällt was davon das du noch nicht getestet hast, 14 Seiten wollte ich mir jetzt nochmal durchlesen^^


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Mai 2015)

Wieso denn nicht? 
Hmm, eine Palmgrip Maus ist eher nichts für mich. Aber von deinen Vorschlägen hab ich auch noch keine versucht, außer der Avior, die passt mir überhaupt nicht.

Edit: Also alle Tests und Rezensionen der G402 sagen, dass sie prinzipiell für alle Grifftypen geeignet ist. Sie scheint auch sehr gut verarbeitet zu sein. Ich hoffe es gibt nicht solche Qualitätsschwankungen wie bei Zowie...

Kurzes Update: Ich habe aufgrund von den sehr vielen positiven Testergebnissen jetzt als nächsten Versuch die Logitech G402 bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

Ich muss den Thread leider noch mal aufleben lassen. Mittlerweile bin ich an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem ich nicht mehr bereit bin viel Geld in eine neue Maus zu investieren.

Die G402 ist heute angekommen und die ist leider sowas von klapprig. Beide Haupttasten und auch die DPI Umschalttasten klappern so vor sich hin, vor allem wenn man die Maus nach dem Anheben wieder auf den Tisch setzt hört sich das an, als zerfiele sie gleich in ihre Einzelteile.

Ich habe eigentlich mittlerweile gar keine Lust mehr, vielleicht behalte ich einfach meine M510, ich habe lieber eine funktionierende Maus, als eine 50€ Maus, wo ich an allen Ecken und Enden Probleme habe. Mausrad, Haupttasten, Form, irgendwas war immer. Gibt es eigentlich noch so etwas wie Qualitätskontrolle, geschweigedenn Qualität überhaupt? Ich bin echt richtig sauer grade.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2015)

Hier mal was günstiges... Sieht für den Preis stable und gut aus 😉


Sharkoon FireGlider Optical USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


Wintech V7M Gaming Bloody USB Mouse Metal feet Auto Recoil suppression/ 3 level Mouse Core/ Oscar günstig kaufen


A4Tech A9 Bloody Gaming Maus günstig kaufen


Sharkoon FireGlider USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


Gigabyte Force M7 Thor USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## labernet (27. Mai 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich muss den Thread leider noch mal aufleben lassen. Mittlerweile bin ich an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem ich nicht mehr bereit bin viel Geld in eine neue Maus zu investieren.
> 
> Die G402 ist heute angekommen und die ist leider sowas von klapprig. Beide Haupttasten und auch die DPI Umschalttasten klappern so vor sich hin, vor allem wenn man die Maus nach dem Anheben wieder auf den Tisch setzt hört sich das an, als zerfiele sie gleich in ihre Einzelteile.
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich mittlerweile gar keine Lust mehr, vielleicht behalte ich einfach meine M510, ich habe lieber eine funktionierende Maus, als eine 50€ Maus, wo ich an allen Ecken und Enden Probleme habe. Mausrad, Haupttasten, Form, irgendwas war immer. Gibt es eigentlich noch so etwas wie Qualitätskontrolle, geschweigedenn Qualität überhaupt? Ich bin echt richtig sauer grade.



hatte schon früher bedenken und probleme mit logitech mäusen, irgendwann bin ich auf Zowie Mäuse umgestiegen (hab auch schon einige ausprobiert). Derzeit benutze ich die ZA13. recht klein, kann man sowohl als palm- oder clawgrip benutzen, auch für linkshänder geeignet.

weiteres pro Argument: kein Treiber nötig. Kostet leider auch 60€


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2015)

Ozone Neon USB schwarz/blau - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Gigabyte GM-M6980X Advanced Pro USB schwarz - Hardware,


CoolerMaster CM Storm Alcor USB schwarz/rot - Hardware,


Sharkoon DarkGlider Gaming Laser Mouse günstig kaufen


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

@labernet: Mit Zowie bin ich erstmal durch. 

@EVGA: Vielen Dank erstmal für die riesen Auswahl.  Mit der Sharkoon FireGlider Black hatte ich mich schon etwas auseinander gesetzt, Sollte die Austausch G402 auch Verarbeitungsmängel haben, versuche ich diese.
Bei einer 25€ Maus kann ich dann auch über das ein oder anderen klapprige Teil hinweg sehen, aber nicht beim doppelten Preis,..


----------



## labernet (27. Mai 2015)

ja gut, ansonsten könnte ich die kana v2 oder evtl die rival noch empfehlen.

gute sensors, vom preis ist die kana v2 auch ok.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass die zweite G402 dann besser ist. Aber wie ich mein Pech kenne, hat die bestimmt ein anderes Problem.


----------



## HawkGT (28. Mai 2015)

Das "Klappern" ist bei dem Modell generell vorhanden. Da muss man aber sehr penibel sein, dass es einen so sehr stört.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Mai 2015)

Und sowas bekommt in Tests Pluspunkte für gute Verarbeitung? Dagegen ist die B100 am PC meine Eltern besser verarbeitet, dir kostet 10€. Naja, wenn das normal ist, behalte ich sie.


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Mai 2015)

Auch, wenn ich reichlich spät bin und die vorigen 15 Seiten nicht gelesen habe, frag ich mich immer wieder, warum niemand meine Maus empfielt. Hatte bisher eigentlich alle gängigen Mäuse...von Noname Billigschrott über Medion Funkschrott, weiter über Logitech, Roccat und schließlich Corsair <3. Die Corsair M60 / M65 / M65 RGB (letzteres ist das neuste Modell) ist einfach nur ein Traum, was Verarbeitung, Handling und Optik betrifft. 

Da können diese ganzen Logitech und Roccat Plastikbomber echt einpacken. Sollte Corsair das Modell nicht irgendwann aus dem Sortiment nehmen, werde ich diese Maus immer wieder kaufen...obwohl das nicht mal nötig ist...meine M60 läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.

Corsair CH-9000070-EU Gaming M65 FPS Laser Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Mai 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich reichlich spät bin und die vorigen 15 Seiten nicht gelesen habe, frag ich mich immer wieder, warum niemand meine Maus empfielt. Hatte bisher eigentlich alle gängigen Mäuse...von Noname Billigschrott über Medion Funkschrott, weiter über Logitech, Roccat und schließlich Corsair <3. Die Corsair M60 / M65 / M65 RGB (letzteres ist das neuste Modell) ist einfach nur ein Traum, was Verarbeitung, Handling und Optik betrifft.
> 
> Da können diese ganzen Logitech und Roccat Plastikbomber echt einpacken. Sollte Corsair das Modell nicht irgendwann aus dem Sortiment nehmen, werde ich diese Maus immer wieder kaufen...obwohl das nicht mal nötig ist...meine M60 läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.
> 
> Corsair CH-9000070-EU Gaming M65 FPS Laser Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Hm, doch überflieg wenigstens mal die Seiten, dann wirst du sehen, dass das ja grad das Blöde ist womit der TE sich leider herumschlagen muss: teuer ist nicht gleich gut, da kann man genauso auf die Nase fallen wie bei einer vermeidlich billigen 10€ Maus.


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Mai 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hm, doch überflieg wenigstens mal die Seiten, dann wirst du sehen, dass das ja grad das Blöde ist womit der TE sich leider herumschlagen muss: teuer ist nicht gleich gut, da kann man genauso auf die Nase fallen wie bei einer vermeidlich billigen 10€ Maus.


Das ist natürlich richtig. Dennoch ändert es nichts über meine Meinung über die M60 / M65. Da ist mir der Preis ehrlich gesagt völlig egal, solange das Endprodukt stimmt.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Mai 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig. Dennoch ändert es nichts über meine Meinung über die M60 / M65. Da ist mir der Preis ehrlich gesagt völlig egal, solange das Endprodukt stimmt.



Joa, da haben wir beide Glück gehabt, geht mir ähnlich. Aber hier in dem Beitrag sieht man leider wie der TE eine Gurke nach der Anderen bekommt  und wie gesagt hoher Preis ist ungleich Qualität (bzw. hier bei den Mäusen gibt es ne ziemlich hohe Streuung der Qualität. Vom individuellen Passgefühl mal ganz abgesehen)

@DerFoehn, hoffe die kleinen fast OT Beiträge sind ok


----------



## DerFoehn (29. Mai 2015)

Alles gut. Ich hab jetzt eine zweite G402 bestellt sowie eine Fireglider Black. Bin gespannt, was die 25€ Maus bieten kann.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich reichlich spät bin und die vorigen 15 Seiten nicht gelesen habe, frag ich mich immer wieder, warum niemand meine Maus empfielt. Hatte bisher eigentlich alle gängigen Mäuse...von Noname Billigschrott über Medion Funkschrott, weiter über Logitech, Roccat und schließlich Corsair <3. Die Corsair M60 / M65 / M65 RGB (letzteres ist das neuste Modell) ist einfach nur ein Traum, was Verarbeitung, Handling und Optik betrifft.
> 
> Da können diese ganzen Logitech und Roccat Plastikbomber echt einpacken. Sollte Corsair das Modell nicht irgendwann aus dem Sortiment nehmen, werde ich diese Maus immer wieder kaufen...obwohl das nicht mal nötig ist...meine M60 läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.
> 
> Corsair CH-9000070-EU Gaming M65 FPS Laser Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Naja sieht auchn bislang nach Plastik Bomber aus...Glaube nicht das diese Qualität besser ist als bei roccat... Aber bestimmt eine gute mouse...wie ist sind die Treiber bei corsair? Also mit meiner k70 bin ich auch Top zufrieden[emoji106]


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

So Update meiner Maussuche: Grad eben sind die zweite G402, also die Austauschsendung, und die Sharkoon Fireglider Black eingetroffen. Ich hatte jetzt ca. 1 Stunde alle drei Mäuse abwechselnd in Gebrauch und folgendes ist dabei rausgekommen:

Die zweite G402 ist besser verarbeitet. Die DPI tasten sitzen fest und klappern nicht mehr rum. Der Austausch hat sich definitv gelohnt. Ist die frage, ob sich der doppelte Preis gegenüber der Fireglider lohnt.
Die klare Antwort lautet Ja, Die Fireglider ist nicht sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Die Haupttasten sitzen so locker, dass sie sich beim Klicken und sogar schon beim Berühren zu den Seiten verschieben. Das fühlt sich beim Bedienen der Maus nicht nur billig an, es klappert auch ziemlich deutlich. Dafür sind die Präzision und das Handling nicht schlecht.

Alles in allem werde ich die zweite G402 behalten, sofern sie nicht plötzlich Probleme macht, man weiß ja nie. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich damit endlich am Ende meienr Suche angekommen bin. Ein echtes Armutszeugnis, wie lange es dauert auch im Bereich der Oberklasse Mäuse ein einigermaßen brauchbares Gerät zu finden.
Von Zowie bin ich jedenfalls echt enttäuscht. Ich mag vielleicht Pech gehabt haben, aber drei Mäuse mit Verarbeitungsmängeln hintereinander spricht echt nicht für eine gute Qualität(skontrolle).


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch noch auf der suche. Habe derzeit die ROG Gladius hier und die Roccat Kone Pure Optical....bei letzterer knackt das Mausrad seltsam und bei erster weiß ich noch ob sie zu hoch ist, mal das WE testen.

Von der Verarbeitung sind beide Klasse, an der ROG gibt es kaum was auszusetzen!


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann du deine Maus gefunden hast.

Bei der G402 ist trotzdem irgendwas mit dem Mausrad. Ich denke mal, dass es bei der G402 normal ist, das haben nämlich sowohl die erste als auch die Austausch-Maus.
Es kommt nämlich ab und zu vor, dass bei einem Rasterpunkt nicht gescrollt wird, vor allem wenn ich langsam über Websites scrolle. Wenn ich sehr langsam Rasterpunkt für Rasterpunkt durchgehe, könnte ich theoretisch,
wenn ich lanbgsam genug bin, eine komplette Umdrehung des Rades schaffen, ohne dass sich das Bild bewegt. Wenn ich aber normal scrolle, kommt es selten vor, dass ein Rasterpunkt nicht "auslöst".
Ist ein komisches Verhalten, das ich bei keiner anderen Maus reproduzieren konnte. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es beim Waffenwechsel ingame beispielsweise schon mal nerven könnte.
Ob das wirklich bei jeder 402 so ist oder ob ich zwei defekte Mausräder direkt hintereinander bekommen habe, kann ich nicht sagen...

Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt einfach keine Lust mehr auf Hin- und Herschicken und werde die G402 jetzt behalten.

Edit: Man kann nun also nicht sagen, dass ich letzlich eine Maus gefunden habe, die qulitativ in Ordnung ist. Ich bin lediglich so genervt, dass ich schlicht keine Lust mehr habe, noch einmal eine Maus umzutauschen.
Mittlerweile hab ich auch Sorge um meinen Amazon Account...


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Mai 2015)

Ich muss aber sagen was man uns bei Mäusen an Qualität serviert ist unter aller Sau! Zu Zowie sag ich besser nix mehr, die haben mich genug nerven gekostet, nie einen Laden mit so schlechten Qualitätskontrollen gesehen.
Roccat XTD klappern auch vor sich hin und wenns nur der Deckel ist. G502 klappert auch...ich denke bei 50-100€ kann man was solides erwarten.

Qualiativ ist die Asus wirklich überragend!


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch noch die Asus versuchen. Aber ich hab mittlerweile doch Sorge, dass Amazon das nicht mehr lang mitmacht...

Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken (passt ja zum Thema). Die G402 fühlt sich super an, passt mir perfekt und ist super präzise. Auch von der Optik her. Prinzipiell gefällt mir auch das Mausrad. Die Haptik ist super und die Rasterung präzise. Das große ABER liegt wie gesagt in der Praxis: Es scrollt einfach manchmal nicht zuverlässig. Das traurige ist halt, dass ich die Maus eigentlich nicht mehr hergeben will, weil sie mir ansonsten super gefällt... Aber gleich 2 G402 mit dem gleichen Problem hintereinander kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht gibt es hier ja G402 Nutzer, die das mal bei sich ausprobieren könnten. Evtl lohnt es sich ja für mich noch eine dritte zu bestellen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2015)

Och menno meine linke Maustaste hat jetzt bisl Spiel und klappert ein wenig.....die Rechte taste ist ok.... Wahr vorher nicht so...... Funktioniert auch noch alles nur es stört mich schon.....ist es ein umtausch Grund ? Habe ich vor Ca einen Monat bei Amazon gekauft😭


----------



## Xcravier (31. Mai 2015)

Du kannst ja auch nochmal die Roccat Lua ausprobieren, falls die noch niemand empfohlen hat.
Ist sehr schlicht, also hat eigentlich nur Linke Taste, Mausrad und rechte Taste.
Ich selber habe die Maus jetzt schon seit ca. 1,5 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden mit ihr. Mein Kaufgrund war vor allem dass sie sich nicht so "klapprig" wie viele Mäuse (z.B. Roccat Kone xtd) anfühlt.
Die Maus ist zwar realtiv klein, aber ich finde sie trotz mittel-großen Händen sehr bequem.
Ein weitere Pluspunkt ist natürlich noch der sehr geringe Preis, mit nur ca. 20-30€


----------



## DerFoehn (31. Mai 2015)

@EVGA: Du hast die XTD oder? Schreib doch Amazon mal an, nach 1 Monat ist das nicht normal würde ich behaupten.

@Xcravier: Die schaue ich mir mal an, hört sich aber schon gut an, wie du sie beschreibst. Der Preis ist ja auch nett.


----------



## vvoll3 (31. Mai 2015)

Wenn es halt 100% klapperfrei sein muss gibt es eigentlich nur die G302 und die G303, alles andere wird irgendwo klappern, oder zu klappern anfangen da die Aktuatoren ja auf den Switches aufliegen(sollten), wenn nicht dann ist ein wenig Luft und pretravel ist vorhanden, wie bei meiner XTD zum Beispiel, meine XTD Optical hingegen klappert dafür fühlen sich die Tasten auch ein kleines Stück besser an.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> G502 klappert auch...ich denke bei 50-100€ kann man was solides erwarten.



Da zitiere ich mal Chris Pate:



			
				Cpate schrieb:
			
		

> There is only so much we can do with a 50$ product


----------



## DerFoehn (31. Mai 2015)

Die zweite G402 ist völlig in Ordnung von der Verarbeitung. Sie liegt mir super in der Hand und ich kann super damit arbeiten. Wäre da nicht das Mausrad. Ich denke ich werde jetzt so lange die G402 umtauschen, bis ich eine intakte habe. Sollte ich noch mehr mit dem gleichen Fehler bekommen, nehme ich mal Kontakt zu Logitech auf.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich fasse für dich gerne nochmal die ROG Gladius zusammen, weil ich glaube die könnte was für dich sein!
Verarbeitung hammergut, kein klappern, kein knarzen, kein Spiel! Mausrad und Tasten einwandfrei, Sensor ebenfall.
Warum ich sie nicht behalte: Sie ist mir zu groß und ich schwitze an der etwas. Ich muss dazu sagen ich habe eher kleine Hände. Handgelenk bist Mittelfingerspitze 17cm, 8.5cm Breite.

Da die Kone Pure Optical Black ebenfall sehr gut verarbeitet ist, bleibe ich wohl bei der. Zowie würde mich noch reizen, aber ich trauen denen nicht!

@vvoll3 
Mag alles sein, aber der G502 war das schon extrem...XTD, Kone Pure, Gladius, Naos, Deathadder klappertern nicht....


----------



## DerFoehn (31. Mai 2015)

Wenn sie dir zu groß ist kann es sein, dass das bei mir ebenfalls so ist. Für meine Hand bzw. meine Griffweise brauche ich eine eher flache Maus bzw. eine, bei der der Rücken hinten schön flach verläuft.
Denn meine Hand berührt die Maus nur mit den Fingern vorne, der Handballen liegt auf dem Mauspad. Daher darf das Mausrad auch nicht zu weit hinten liegen, sonst komme ich nicht dran.

Bei der Fireglider ist das zum Beispiel ein Problem, die ist für mich nicht geeignet, da ich die Maus entweder sehr unergonimisch halten muss oder das Mausrad nicht erreiche, also zurück.

Die G402 ist perfekt für meine Griffweise geeignet, deshlab bemühe ich mich jetzt zunächst eine intakte zu erwischen. Die beiden, die ich aktuell hier habe, haben ja exakt das gleiche Problem mit dem Mausrad, das ist schon ziemlich komisch, die gehen beide zurück. Ich habe nun bei einem anderen Händler gleich zwei Stück bestellt und bin sehr gespannt, ob wenigstens eine cavon einwandfrei funktioniert.
Ansonsten hört Logitech von mir.

Mit Zowie bin ich auch durch, allerdings scheint die Qualitätskontrolle bei Logitech genau so mies zu sein. Da mit die G402 aber so unglaublich gut passt will ich auf jeden Fall eine haben.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2015)

Die Gladius hat leider den gleichen fetten Buckel wie die Deathadder, fühlt sich einfach an wie ein drückender Schuh!

Vlt teste ich die 402 auch nochmal, sitzen da die Tasten fest? Ich finde nix schlimmer als Klappern^^


----------



## DerFoehn (31. Mai 2015)

Die Tasten lassen sich etwas anheben, beim arbeiten ist mir aber nichts aufgefallen, die Verarbeitung ist gut und bei der normalen Nutzung klappert bei mir nichts.


----------



## D4rkResistance (1. Juni 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Naja sieht auchn bislang nach Plastik Bomber aus...Glaube nicht das diese Qualität besser ist als bei roccat... Aber bestimmt eine gute mouse...wie ist sind die Treiber bei corsair? Also mit meiner k70 bin ich auch Top zufrieden[emoji106]


Also die M65 ist sowas von gar nicht "Plastikbomber". Plastikbomber ist für mich übrigens eine Umschreibung für "Teil komplett aus Kunststoff und optisch langweilig". Die Corsair M65 besteht aber zu 80% aus Aluminium und die restlichen 20% sind irgendwelche dünnen Kunststoffteile, die aber ebenfalls sehr wertig rüberkommen. Also rein von der Verarbeitung her, hab ich bislang noch nichts vergleichbares gesehen oder in der Hand gehabt. 

Was den Treiber betrifft. Ehrlich gesagt...keine Ahnung. Hab den zwar drauf...aber habe da eh bloß einmal meine Settings festgelegt und dann nie wieder was drin verändert. Die Technik an sich passt aber auch. Spiele auf 2200 dpi und treffe damit wirklich alles. Ich würde jedem, der sich derzeit auf Maussuche befindet, diese Maus empfehlen. Zumindest sollte man sie sich mal angucken und Corsair eine Chance geben. Alle reden immer nur von Logitech oder Roccat und verpassen dabei die richtigen Geheim-Tipps.

Habe jetzt 2 Freunde, denen ich die M65 empfohlen habe und beide sind mehr als zufrieden. Muss auch ehrlich sagen, das Corsair derzeit neben Asus und EVGA mein Lieblings-Hardwarehersteller ist. Merkt man nicht oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2015)

Heute kommt noch ne Zowie EC2-A , wenn die nichts ist bleibe ich beier Kone Pure Optical

Die M65 wirkt zwar verdammt geil, aber Laser ist nicht so meins :\


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hab gestern mit Logitech telefoniert. Der Herr wusste auch nichts davon, allerdings hat er anhand der SN herausgefunden, dass meine beiden Exemplare in der gleichen Woche hergestellt wurden. Er vermutet also eine fehlerhafte Serie, die Amazon scheinbar zur Zeit verkauft. Er hat mich gebeten noch eine dritte zu versuchen und ich soll mich nochmal melden, falls auch die dritte das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## vvoll3 (2. Juni 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Alle reden immer nur von Logitech oder Roccat und verpassen dabei die richtigen Geheim-Tipps.



Nur hat die M65 zwei "Probleme", den A9800 und das hohe Gewicht, was die Sabre zum Glück fixed, die M45 eigentlich auch aber a ist die Verarbeitung eher meh.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

Als wenn der 9800 jetzt so schlecht ist.
95% der Nutzer werden keinen Unterschied zu einem 3310 oä feststellen.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Als wenn der 9800 jetzt so schlecht ist.
> 95% der Nutzer werden keinen Unterschied zu einem 3310 oä feststellen.


Naja aber wenn man kauft muss man nicht unbedingt die Laserversion nehmen


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Ergonomie perfekt passt und man keine Wahl hat, dann schon.
Ergonomie sollte grundsätzlich an erster Stelle stehen.
Und wie schon gesagt, werden die meisten den Unterschied eh nicht merken.


----------



## denzi24 (3. Juni 2015)

Evga hat mit der TorQ Reihe auch sehr schöne Mäuse herausgebracht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Juni 2015)

Wenns etwas weniger schlicht sein darf und du die Logitech eh austauschen musst:
Sharkoon Darkonia 
Beleuchtung kann man Ausschalten. Gibts auch als Black Edition da ist sie weniger Auffällig.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2015)

Hatte jetzt die Zwoei EC2-A in der Hand. Beim ersten anfassen hat sich meine Hand in diese verliebt, meine Finger haben sofort den perfekten Platz gefunden, das ging wie von selbst.
Leider stimmt was mit der linken Taste nicht, aber ich hoffe auf das  Austauschmodell das morgen kommt. Verdammter Feiertag^^


----------



## DerFoehn (4. Juni 2015)

Was hat die linke Taste denn? Bei mir war es ja die rechte bei der ZA12.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juni 2015)

Die hatte extrem viel Spiel. Während die rechte sofort knackig reagierte konnte man die linke extrem weit runterdrücken ohne das was passiert. Teilweise hat sie Klicks gar nicht angenommen.

Die Seitentasten sind bei Zowie leider etwas "billib" aber dafür stimmt die Form dermaßen gut, ich hoffe die Maus heute ist einwandfrei


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Juni 2015)

Bei mir konnte man mit der rechten zwar klicken, sie hatte aber seitlich viel Spiel und hat unangenehm laut geklappert beim Klicken. Für fast 70€ ein NoGo.


----------



## Patapon (5. Juni 2015)

Hängt davon ab welche Griff Technik "*Fingertip, Claw und Palm Grip*"  du bevorzugst, falls du wie ich ein Fingertip Mensch bist, empfehle ich dir die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../362696-neue-fingertip-grip-maus-gesucht.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../362696-neue-fingertip-grip-maus-gesucht.html

Roccat Kone pure Millitary, bedenke bei Anzeige und Eingabegeräten sollte man nicht Sparen (Gesundheit, Komfort, Ergonomie) weil wir das "stundenlang" benutzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Bei mir konnte man mit der rechten zwar klicken, sie hatte aber seitlich viel Spiel und hat unangenehm laut geklappert beim Klicken. Für fast 70€ ein NoGo.



Hatte jetzt 3 Zowie EC2-A hier, alle mit gravierenden Mängeln. Also sowas...


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Juni 2015)

Das kann ja echt nicht wahr sein. Hast du schon mal direkt Zowie kontaktiert?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juni 2015)

Hab es Caseking mitgeteilt die ja hier der Vertriebspartner von Zowie sind. Ich finde bei einer 60€ Maus die 0 Features hat, darf man Qualität erwarten!

Hast du mittlerweile eine "gute" G402 bekommen?


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Juni 2015)

Kannst 3 mal raten...
Ich hab mittlerweile die Schnauze echt voll. Ich suche mir jetzt ne billige Office Maus, bei 10€ kann ich Klappern akzeptieren.


----------



## parad0xr (10. Juni 2015)

Also ich hatte eine Roccat Kone XTD und eine Steelseries Sensei. Beide hatten bei mir keine Macken und Qualitativ absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juni 2015)

Die XTD war super die hatte ich auch, aber jetzt kommts. Sobald ich meine Lautsprecher an/aus gemacht habe wurde die Maus wieder beleuchtet (wenn PC aus war) oder die beleuchtung fiel aus (wenn der PC an war)   Mega nervig.
Ich mag auch leider nur LED Mäuse


----------



## Xcravier (11. Juni 2015)

Kannst ja noch mal statt einer office Maus die Roccat Lua ausprobieren...sry wenn ich nochmal damit nerve  aber ich kann doch nicht dabei zusehen wie du dir eine Office-Maus kaufst <.<


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Juni 2015)

Ich denke bei dem Preis kann ich nicht viel falsch machen. Die werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## Torianator (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nicht nochmal extra nachgesehen aber ich glaube wir sind mit fast allen gängigen, empfohlenen mäusen durch lol 
Ich würd dann jetzt noch die Sensei Raw und die Asus Rog Gladius griffeln und wenn die beiden dann auch nichts für dich sind dann sollts wohl wirklich eine office maus werden^


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt bei der Gladius geblieben, die ist echt super! Zwar etwas groß, aber Verarbeitung wirklich auf höchstem Niveau!
Sensor ist auch top.

Mit Zowie bin ich durch, bei Interesse:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...3033-review-zowie-ec2-minimalistisch-gut.html


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Juni 2015)

So, nachdem Amazon nicht in der Lage war mir eine G402 aus einer anderen Charge zu schicken und ich keine Lust auf eine dritte defekte Maus hatte, habe ich nun die Roccat Lua bestellt.
Ich berichte, sobald sie da ist.


----------



## Bulo22 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich habe seit letzter Woche eine G402 und kann das Klappern überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Sowohl das Ausstellungsstück in einem großen Elektromarkt als auch meine Maus zeigt davon gar nichts, ansonsten kann ich deine Eindrücke bestätigen: sehr schöne Haptik und Optik sowie angenehm im Palm-Grip. Mir hat sie auch besser als die G502 gefallen (da hat mir die Positionierung der Daumentasten nicht zugesagt) und würde sie weiterempfehlen.

Wenn sie dir aber auch gefällt, würde ich die Maus im Elektromarkt kaufen und bei Klappern sofort wieder zurückgeben, außerdem wird die Charge wohl eine andere als bei Amazon sein.


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Juni 2015)

Jetzt habe ich die Roccat Lua hier und ich drehe im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Rad! Das Mausrad ist eine Katastrophe! Abends trau ich mich nicht damit zu scrollen, da wecke ich ja die halbe Nachbarschaft auf...
Das Mausrad sitzt locker, kratzt zudem und klappert extrem laut.

Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr dran, dass ich überhaupt mal irgendwann eine Maus bekomme, die keine Mängel dieser Art aufweist. Echt ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus meinem Zowie Review:


Narbennarr schrieb:


> Sooo,
> nach hin und her kam heute eine neue Maus von Caseking. Tja bei dieser bleibt so alle 3-4 Mausrad Klicks dieses stecken und somit gedrückt!
> Pfui!



Nie wieder Zowie!


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nicht gezählt, aber das ist jetzt mit Sicherheit die 10. Maus, die ich hier hatte. Alles verschiedene Modelle von verschiedenen Herstellern und ALLE wiesen Verarbeitungsmängel auf, die bei der normalen Nutzung stören.
Das kann einfach nicht sein!


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2015)

ICh geh jetzt wieder zu Naos zurück, bin ja nur von der weg weil sie Kaputt ging.
Hab keine Lust mehr^^


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, was ich noch machen soll. Zur Zeit nutze ich eine B100, eine 6€ Maus von Logitech. Der Sensor ist zwar eher schlecht als recht, aber sie funktioniert einwandfrei und ist damit allen anderen Mäusen bis jetzt überlegen. Solange, bis ich endlich eine geeignete Maus gefunden habe, benutze ich die. Erstmal habe ich jetzt keine Lust mehr. Vielleicht suche ich in ein paar Tagen nach Alternativen...


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Juni 2015)

Bitte....wenn du dir schon 20 verschiedene Mäuse bestellst, dann bitte auch mal die Corsair M65! Tue dir einfach mal diesen Gefallen. Ich kann an der Maus keine Mängel feststellen. Die erste Maus, die ich je hatte, bei der ich 100% zufrieden war. Gott, ich klingt schon wie son Corsair Fanboy!  Aber ich kann das Gemeckere hier nicht mehr lesen. Kaufst dir son Plastikklotz ala Roccat und beschwerst dich übern klapperndes Mausrad.... Was hast du zu verlieren? Jaa..sie kostet 60 Tacken, was sicher nicht günstig ist...aber bei 3-4 Jahren zufriedener Dauernutzung m.M.n. ein völlig angemessener Preis. 

Ich denke meine nächste Maus, nach meiner M60 wird die M65 RGB. Finde die einfach nochn bissl schicker, als meine jetzige. 



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Nur hat die M65 zwei "Probleme", den A9800 und das  hohe Gewicht...


Also ich hab mit dem Laser meiner M60 absolut keine Probleme. Treffe alles, auf das ich ziele, Mauszeiger springt nicht und auch sonst verhält sich die Maus, wie sie soll. Zu hohes Gewicht gibt es m.M.n. bei Mäusen nicht. Umso schwerer, umso besser...außerdem kann man die Gewichte ja noch rausmachen...dann wiegt sie direkt nur noch die Hälfte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2015)

Corsair Raptor M45 USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Corsair Raptor M45 USB schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


Versuch die mal


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juni 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Bitte....wenn du dir schon 20 verschiedene Mäuse bestellst, dann bitte auch mal die Corsair M65! Tue dir einfach mal diesen Gefallen. Ich kann an der Maus keine Mängel feststellen. Die erste Maus, die ich je hatte, bei der ich 100% zufrieden war. Gott, ich klingt schon wie son Corsair Fanboy!  Aber ich kann das Gemeckere hier nicht mehr lesen. Kaufst dir son Plastikklotz ala Roccat und beschwerst dich übern klapperndes Mausrad.... Was hast du zu verlieren? Jaa..sie kostet 60 Tacken, was sicher nicht günstig ist...aber bei 3-4 Jahren zufriedener Dauernutzung m.M.n. ein völlig angemessener Preis.
> 
> Ich denke meine nächste Maus, nach meiner M60 wird die M65 RGB. Finde die einfach nochn bissl schicker, als meine jetzige.
> 
> ...



Klar gibt es ein zuhohes Gewicht, nicht jeder mag schwere Mäuse. Grad Low-Sense Spieler die ihre Maus regelmäßig im Grip hochnehmen wollen am liebsten unter 100g. Auch ich mag eher die 100g Klasse.
Mit Laser komme ich auch nicht klar  Sonst wären schon längst Mäuse wie die Corsair hier gewesen. Ich bleibe jetzt bei meiner geliebten Naos


----------

